# Memphis @ Sacramento Game Thread (03/08)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Official Memphis @ Sacramento Game Thread (03/08/05)*

<center> *@* 

*Memphis Grizzlies (34-25) @ Sacramento Kings (37-24)
Arco Arena, Tuesday March 8, 2005
10:00 EST, NBALP, FSO *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Lorenzen Wright/Brian Cardinal/Shane Battier/Mike Miller/Jason Williams 





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Maurice Evans/Mike Bibby 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Memphis (34-25) at Sacramento (37-24) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Despite playing without three key players, the Memphis Grizzlies will try to keep their recent surge alive Tuesday against the new-look Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Sacramento has won both previous meetings against Memphis this season in November.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings, foe try to cope 



> Sacramento and Memphis are plagued by injuries entering tonight's game.
> 
> While attempting to find a comfort level between the old and the new, the Kings have the other not-so-incidental matters of trying to win games, maintain or improve their playoff position and get healthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 106*
MEM 100

*Peja 24pts*
JWill 20pts


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Uh, for future reference, we already have a game thread guy. And he's ****ing sexy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Williams looks weird now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

rawse said:


> Uh, for future reference, we already have a game thread guy. And he's ****ing sexy.


Sorry dude. :uhoh:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm not worried. We've got Brian Cardinal! :biggrin:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

"I got hit in the nose by Posey," Miller said. "I had six stitches. They had to restructure the cartilage inside my nose. I'll be all right."

Mike Miller was playing so well last night. Putting his head down and taking it to the basket. I hope this doesn't affect him too much.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

talula said:


> "I got hit in the nose by Posey," Miller said. "I had six stitches. They had to restructure the cartilage inside my nose. I'll be all right."


They had to _what_? :whofarted

I know that if I had to have my nose reshaped and get stitches overnight and play basketball the next day, I wouldn't be all right.

That must have been some shot by Posey. Miller caught a lot of flak for sitting out with back problems early in his time here, but he's one tough dude.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We're going to have to keep up on the boards. Brian Skinner's a damn good rebounder, and he'll be trying to make his mark with his newfound playing time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We have some excellent legs for the second night of a back-to-back. Let's hope it lasts.

Songaila just airballed an open layup. :uhoh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Goaltend, ref...

Are goaltends just unheard of at Arco?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

First foul on Skinner. I'd like another one. He's a terror right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dammit, Peja. 

Why couldn't you have just sucked like you did the first nine minutes?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Back-to-back three-pointers by Miller and Posey ties the game at 21.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A foul on Humphrey is called as time expired. 

We've outplayed the Kings this quarter, if it wasn't for all the offensive rebounds.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

The Kings with 9 offensive rebounds in the first quarter. Wow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<marquee>*End of the 1st*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 21*

Lorenzen Wright 6 points
Lorenzen Wright 3 rebounds
Brian Cardinal 3 assists








*Kings 25*

Peja Stojakovic 7 points
Maurice Evans 6 rebounds
Peja Stojakovic 3 assists


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We are doing some really dumb things out there.

That's the second time I've seen us step on the sideline.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Where does the NBA find these officials?

That's the second time where we've tied a King up, and a foul has been called. 

It wouldn't piss me off if it was at least consistent.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kings offensive rebounds - 11

Grizzlies total rebounds - 11

:nonono:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Andre Emmett in at 8:45 in the second.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The channel's getting changed if the officiating doesn't improve.

Three blind people in gray shirts are not ruining my night.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Andre Emmett looked alot more comfortable out there tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brian Cardinal just put Bibby in his place.

They were both running down the court and Bibby pushed Brian in the back twice, so he just turned around and set a screen and almost knocked Bibby on his back. :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 37*

Mike Miller 7 points
Ryan Humphrey 5 rebounds
Brian Cardinal 3 assists








*Kings 52*

Peja Stojakovic 12 points
Maurice Evans 9 rebounds
Peja Stojakovic 3 assists


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

rawse said:


> Brian Cardinal just put Bibby in his place.
> 
> They were both running down the court and Bibby pushed Brian in the back twice, so he just turned around and set a screen and almost knocked Bibby on his back. :laugh:


That was great:laugh:



rawse said:


> Where does the NBA find these officials?
> 
> That's the second time where we've tied a King up, and a foul has been called.
> 
> It wouldn't piss me off if it was at least consistent.


Hey, they made it up with that offensive interference call


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The only way we get back in this is to be aggressive, crash the boards and force a ton of turnovers. 

The Kings haven't particularly impressed me, but they are passing well and just killing us on the glass.

Nice strong drive by Miller to start off the half. And now a strong move by Cardinal. This is what we need to do. Now just rebound..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

rawse said:


> The only way we get back in this is to be aggressive, crash the boards and force a ton of turnovers.


We've been doing it, but anytime we get the lead to single-digits, the Kings put up about five or six points in a row.

It'd be nice if we sliced this down to 8 or 9 by the end of the quarter.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is the kind of officiating I'm talking about.

Songaila hits Posey on the arm on a fast break layup. Obvious call that isn't made. On the inbounds, they call a foul on Watson for pressuring Bibby. Ninety feet from the basket. So Bibby gets two free throws.

Consistency.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<marquee>*End of the 3rd*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 65*

Lorenzen Wright 11 points
Lorenzen Wright 6 rebounds
Brian Cardinal 5 assists








*Kings 74*

Peja Stojakovic 19 points
Maurice Evans 13 rebounds
Mike Bibby 5 assists


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Get Ryan out.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Grizzlies down by four.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bibby must think it's the 2002 WCF. What a lucky three.

We're down 9 now. Sacramento's broken out of their slump. It'll take a big push to come out of this with a win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ball was tipped.

Replay the 1.4.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

What bull****.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

1.4 seconds on the clock.
1.67 for Bibby to release the shot (according to Pete).
Shouldn't have counted.
Oh well.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It's hard to listen to Pranica and Cage talk about how "that's the way it goes in the NBA."

We're in a tie with the Rockets for the 6th seed. Now, we're a game behind. This could be huge when it comes down the stretch to see who plays who.

To review:

Peja Stojakovic was inbounding the ball with 1.4 seconds left on the clock. James Posey is defending. Posey jumps once and lands. Posey jumps a second time and tips the inbounds pass. The clock does not start until Bibby catches the deflected ball. He then makes a lucky fall-away from 30-35 feet that banks in as the clock hits triple zeroes.

The ball was obviously tipped in front of the official, who (from the replay) was looking right at the play and standing no more than 5-7 feet away.

They review the play, while the several replays show the clock not starting. The officials approach Fratello and say that _even though_ the ball was tipped in the air, Bibby would have still gotten the shot off with 0:00.6 remaining. Now, they didn't have any equipment to arrive at this number that I know of. So, the game will apparently resume with 6 tenths of a second left. Fratello asks, picked up on camera, whether or not any officials _saw_ the ball get tipped. The officials gets a miffed look on his face, and leaves the conversation. He then goes to the scorer's table and declares the game to be over.

Catch SportsCenter in a few minutes, because this is the most obvious missed call I've ever seen, and it should lead to some rule changes. I've never seen a protest actually work, but 

The point of going over to review a play is to get the goddamn play correct. These referees completely blew it tonight, and then escalated their errors by not listening to Fratello, not having any common sense and listening to the home crowd. If this game was at the FedExForum, does anyone think that we wouldn't be talking about overtime right now?

At the very least, the 1.4 seconds should be replayed. While the officials don't (I think) have the power to control any clock errors (see: Derek Fisher shot), they do have the power to overrule a play and replay something, if there is an error of some sort.

The production people for Memphis, according to Pete Pranica, timed it out, and from the time the ball was tipped to the time it left Bibby's hands, *1.67 seconds* had elapsed. This is more than double the time than the officials estimated.

I don't care how long it takes. If you have the equipment the Memphis production crew apparently had, you sit down and you figure out what the correct call is. You play the game how it _should_ be played. These officials did not, and for this, they should be reprimanded and suspended by the board that oversees the refs. I think they should be denied to work in the postseason, and as Mike Fratello, I would make it a point to demand none of the officials tonight would be able to officiate Grizzlies games for the rest of the season. What happened tonight was robbery unlike anything I've ever seen in a basketball game, and everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves.


----------

